# Fingers crosses Rubi next....



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok going to keep my diary of Kisses in here (hoping it is the right spot)
She is a ff, known as a fact because I have raised her since she was 12 hours old. 
Today I poked and prodded her tummy and got little kicks YAY. 








side view today








Butt and udder








Top view. If i am not mistaken (correct me if I am wrong) she is carrying her weight on the left side which is where bubs should be.?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

New pics today. She is getting fatter by the day. Felt heaps more kicking today. Once the horses have eaten down out the back (the grass out in the house yard is up to my 17hh horses tummy) more she will come out and be out away from the other goats. 








top view








udder








front view








Daddy giz


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

P.s guesses on what and how many she will have welcome. Remembering she is a FF and is normally a nice slimmer type goat


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Well I'm not experienced by any means... but I'll take a guess  
I'm going to guess twins and I'll think :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I'd guess twins two since its her first, and she's got another month


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Hehe looking at her Giz must have got her in the first week he came home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

May be twins..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

It is soooo hard, in one way I am hoping one :kidblue: one :kidred: though two :kidblue: :kidblue: would be good too cause errr yumm LOL


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Little correction...rumen on the left, kids on the right. She's very pretty, looks like my cashmere doe (in the summer, lol).


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Thanks Di  hehe 








Udder on sat the 5th of May.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*









Top









Question for this one...
Do the develop wax like a first time horse when they are a couple of weeks off?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Well, not really wax like a horse. I see she has a little udder going there! Shouldn't really drip. Do you know how to check "ligaments"? I have to go now, but, I'll come back later and give you some "pointers" of what to watch for.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

They arent gone yet and shouldnt unless she goes very early. I hope she doesnt. Unless there is a rouge buck running around the district. There is only my herd and one other that I know of in our area
Thanks Di. Any pointers welcomed. When I was a kid all I was worried about was playing with the kids and foxes getting them


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Her vulva looks like it's loosened up quite a bit since your first post and teets look 1.5 times longer, but I'd expect her udder to double by the time she's ready to kid... from what I've read as I'm green too :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Ok, ligaments are a good thing to check. But, they come and go. Very frustrating, especially if you don't have a firm "due date".

Watch for her udder to increase in size. When you think "wow, that's pretty big", be aware.

Her "back" will rise a little bit, toward the tail area.

She will segregate herself from the herd. She will find a quiet spot, and make a nest. She will work on her nest. Dig, dig, dig, lay down, back up, dig, dig, dig, lay down, etc.

She may (or not) eat during her labor. She will talk to herself or her tummy and she will usually be very lovey to you.

Good luck! I'm having my first full size dairy kids this year, due June 4.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

June 3rd is the earliest she is due. Our buck came home on the forth of Jan and he went after her that day. Even though she still has a month to go I am still keeping a very close eye on her. 
LOL she is very loving any way so will be hard to go off that kind of sign. As a example I walked the paddock today with all goats in tow watching what I was doing (was checking the fence, BJ got a boot from it because I pulled a fern that he grabbed out of my hand a little to quick) 
What kind of dairy goats do you have Di?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I know I know heaps of photos LOL








My poor big girl!!








Mum where are you going?








LOL her tummy kept changing shape


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Looking good! She makes me think of a ballon with her dainty legs and round body  PS keep the pictures commin' they're my favorite anyway


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

So I was sitting here doing a count of how many days along we are, and this snotty nosed little thing came to help








(MIchael)
By the way we are around day 127


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Building her pen today. FIngers crossed I can dig the post holes LOL. At least it is wet so the ground is soggy. We have decided that we will do a kidding pen near our back door, so they will spend "kidding time" in there plus a few day, then we will put them in the old duck pen for a week or two and then they will move out to the paddock with the rest.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Day 132, how's she doing? Good luck with the kidding pen today, always nice to have mushy soft dirt for digging post holes


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Udder is getting bigger. She is looking unhappy LOL poor thing is huge. I think she is going to go in two weeks, dad thought the same looking at her on monday. 
Got all my post in (ran into some tree roots so had to change my plan a little LOL) Now just to do the fence bit. And have to extend the shed for her and put a little floor in there so they have some where dry to get. Will post photos of her today after running around doing banking fun fun


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*









Udder today, one veiw








Another one









the kidding pen start


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

It's so green there! You've got to have some of the happiest goats Just a couple weeks to go, cant wait to see what she has


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kisses due June*

She's looking to be right on for a June delivery....her udder looks like it will be very nice once she's filled too!

Pretty goaties...I like horns on goats and yours are very nice!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

She is a beautiful goat!!! She is carrying and reminds me ofmy first freshner doe who had 1 baby girl, so my vote is going to be 1 :kidred: !!!!
I love seeing the pictures of your kidding pen! It looks great! keep us updated.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Thanks guys. She is a rescue goat that I got at 12 hours old. If I hadnt of taken her she would have been bopped on the head  She is a very special girl 








My first ever hard feed, thanks mum


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

What a pretty collar! What is in the "hard feed?" It looks kind of like mulch but more colorful?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Hope you has her babies soon :wink: 
Sending :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*



aussieheelr said:


> What a pretty collar! What is in the "hard feed?" It looks kind of like mulch but more colorful?


Hard feed is a term I use (others as well) when you feed them more than just grass. LIke you give them grain or chaff etc.

LOL it is a doggy collar she has on. 








Just about finished. The wire is not perfict but working with that stuff sucks LOL


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*









Tummy is starting to drop








Hips sinking in








Udder filling out nicely


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Taken tonight in our yucky weather

















I think her tummy has dropped and is very sunken in around the hips. Kids still wiggling around, could see them tonight LOL

and to show what a yucky night it is Reiby in the wood shed


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Ligs gone. Only a matter of time now  Even though it isnt huge her udder is tight and shiny, she wants me to scratch it LOL.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Sounds like you will be having babies soon!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Lots of streching this morning!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*









Tummy dropping








Ligs are gone (left one is gone but she is standing funny)








Legs wide. Not posty yet though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Will do. LOL I have to giggle at how she is standing now! Its not posty but it is a strange way.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I refuse to get all "antsy" about kidding before the actual "due date". I've spent a lot of time checking goats, and rechecking goats, lol, to have them kid on their actual due date! So, we are about on a similar time frame here. My doe, Lucy, is due June 3. She's in the "nursery" now, I am going to start taking her into the kidding pen today, so she gets used to it. I've been separating her from her "herd" for about a week now, just at night. Surprisingly, she's been OK with that and now "asks" to be in "her" area alone at night.

So, Kisses is looking good! Are you going to bottle feed or dam raise your kids?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Its funny you say that Di, I was putting her back in the kidding pen today after being on the tire tether (all bar two of my goats are trained to tire tether) while I was talking to hubby on the phone, and she barges past me to get back in the pen LOL. Again all but two of the goats are happy to be out and away from the other goats so if need be they can be separated with out stressing them out. Have to watch out for the horses to with the goats but my new horse seems quite happy to share the back yard with kisses. 
I plan on dam raising the kids. Especially the "freezer kids". I already have a reserved list of who wants what kid, depending on what she kids LOL.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I've always dam raised my kids too. I have NDG's and Cashmere goats and now Lucy Alpine, and Sophie Alpine. I had so much fun milking my little goats last year DH bought me two alpines.

So, this is my first with full sized dairy goats. I do have experience with a bigger goat because of the cashmere's but they tend to be a little wilder, so it's harder to "help" them if they need it.

Have you milked these goats then? I plan to bottle feed Lucy's kids. But, I'm kind of a weanie, so, I know it will be hard for me to take her babies away. :sigh: But, she was bottle fed, so, maybe she won't care. :roll:

Good luck! I hope Kisses goes first, it will keep me busy while I'm waiting!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

LOL havent milked these goats, they are all FF's. All raise by me. When I was little dad taught me to milk goats and it is what I was raised on. From what I remember they were all dam raise but we took the kids away at night so we could get some milk for the family in the morning, then the kids could go to town on mum LOL.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Not the best shots but look how much her butt has poofed out in the past day LOL


















And just to compare easy yesterdays below


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Poofy backside is a good sign that she shouldn't make you wait much longer beyond her due date! I think you'll see what she's hiding by this time next week!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Hopefully the last non kid photos for a bit LOL








Hi mum








Our butt today








Top view








Front view








looking slightly posty








udder 








another udder shot








Side view


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Oh wow! She's starting to fill, isn't she! :greengrin: Good for you! I will guess Sunday. Has she passed her mucus plug? I've been watching for Lucy's, nothing yet.

Did you want :kidred: or :kidblue: ?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Di she passed some goop last week (cant remember the day so much going on here LOL) so assuming she has. Sunday is her earliest due date (the day Giz came home and he went straight at her)
I would like does because I am not retaining any more boys unless they are for the freezer.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*









Eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk








Dripping slowly!! 
Must not get to excited!! ARGGHHHHHH :hair:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Our FF started doing that three weeks before she kidded.  It was horrible waiting ...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I see she's getting there! I am about to put my girl Lucy in the barn...it's raining "pitchforks and hammer handles"...and her ligs are almost gone. :doh:

Do we have a race?! :type: :coffee2:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

We are meant to get rain tonight Di. We will see. Of course she could just be teasing me LOL


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

How did it go last night? Hope you got some sleep. I was up twice, but, thankfully have a barn camera so that makes checking the goat much easier. Nothing happening yet here. I went to bed about 2am. got up at 6:15. :coffee2:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

No kids yet. LOL change in weather coming through tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Ha!Ha! I win, well sort of, Lucy just freshened with :kidblue: :kidblue: ! Hope you get yours pretty soon!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

NOthing yet. Called for me as soon as I walked out the door though. And was a so and so last night, she is normally lovely. 
Poor thing is grunting when she is laying down now


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

she will probably have :kidred: :kidred: and I'll be :greengrin: jealous!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

LOL I kinda want both. Either way they have homes. 
More goop tonight.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Ok last set of photos for a bit HAHA or till kids









we extended the shelter a bit








Butt changed hugely now








another view of her butt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









teats filling out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Her udder is going to get much bigger when she does decide to kid...she may just have one in there too, you'll know soon enough though, she's looking to be getting closer!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

How's is going?


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

LOL slowly Di slowly. She was curling her lip a little today which I have NEVER seen her do (remembering I have had this goat since she was 12 hours old), weeing heaps but not heaps of wee (worst feeling LOL having had three children my self I feel for her with that), pooping heaps etc. Not at our worst weather yet LOL tomorrow is meant to be cold wet and windy. Ahh we have started winter well LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

:hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

My poor girls had to potty quite often too. I felt so bad for them.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Whooo Dad thinks she is close. He thinks she will bag up even more in the next day or so. Then she will go. HE said her butt is looking just right LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Yeah! Did you say which gender you want? Hope it's quick! Good luck!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I really want at least one doe Di.
Sitting her twiddling my thumbs just waiting now, I know she is close but just got to chillax and not worry, she will goes when she goes. To fill in the time more butt and udder shots LOL.








Slightly posty but not quite there








Mum no more butt shots please








hehe








Getting tighter. It doesnt wobble as she walks now HAHAHAHA


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

That udder looks promising. I bet it'll look really nice when it's full (=


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

looks like her teats are filling!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

She is very tight now and wasnt acting her self at all last night, rubbing along the fence line etc. Was sitting out there with her and she looked dreamy with her head in my lap. But she is doing what happened with ds number 2 for me. Starting and stopping.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*









This is this evenings goop. Gone from a little bit to that this arvo


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

I've been off line for a couple of days, I was hoping you'd have kids by now. But, with that amount of discharge looks like you'll have your kids pretty soon! Good luck.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

LOL Di she is doing the goat code of honor. Now she is baaahhhing a bit. Shrug? Only time will tell LOL


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Oh you're kidding!? She hasn't popped them out yet!? "Come on Kisses"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

:hair: Come on, Kisses! Give us some babies!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Dear Kisses, 
I promiss you little one(s) will be well taken care of on dry land. Feel free to pop them kids out any time,
Sincerely, 
Heidi


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Kisses due June*

Go see birth announcments  BHAHAHAH I had some one last night tell me she wasnt close bahahahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kisses due June*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

So out checking the goats tonight I thought I would feel Rubis udder. It feels like she is developing one. If she is indeed in kid she is due around the 7th of sept. Hehe early I know but must keep my diary up








miss Rubi last month will get a new photo tomorrow
Pray that she is for me and for :kidred:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

So I am thinking there is development there, it is not flat against her tummy and she is podgy gutted (NOT worms) 
She looks sooo fluffy in the pic. It is winter here lol and wet yucky day. 
If she is in kid she is around 15 weeks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I see udder too! I hope theres 2 in there!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohh my goodness how shocking am I? 
She is DEF in kid. Just went out to play with her and the poor thing the kid/s are going nuts in there! I saw a HEAD butt to her tummy! 
Now to see who has their baby first her or the horse LOL
I REALLY REALLY want does from this girl


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's always amazing to not only feel those kids move for the first time but to see them as well!
I hope she gives you a girl or two!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Rubi kidded today about to put up a album of her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

